# Heaven, Hell and Salvation - New Evangelistic Book on Seeking



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 17, 2005)

Dear Friends,

Its hard to find books on the biblical doctrine of seeking salvation made popular by the English Puritans, and later, Jonathan Edwards. However, this is a vital and critical doctrine that _every_ preacher should understand and have the ability to _apply practically_.

Christ said, "Strive to enter through the narrow gate, for many, I say to you, *will seek to enter and will not be able*. (Luke 13:24)"

_*Eternity Weighed in the Balance*_ is the name of my new work dealing with this issue practically for the unbeliever. 







ETERNITY IS A LONG TIME. Four out of five people believe in heaven and hell, but what does the Bible say about eternal life? Perhaps you have asked yourself these questions: Are heaven and hell REAL? How can a loving God send people to hell forever? Is heaven just for good people? How can I live forever with God? Will God let me into His heaven? Does God love me? Where will I go when I die? Does God have a plan for my life? How can I find salvation? How do I seek God? These are the most important questions of life, and very few people have real answers. God´s answers to these questions are in the Bible. That is the substance of this work. Hand it out to friends and family members, your next door neighbor or your work associate. It is an evangelistic tool that does not shy away from the true Gospel. 

After reading the chapter on hell one person said, , "I was scared to go to sleep that night."

After reading the chapter on heaven, another person said, , "That is the most glorious thing I ever heard. I can't wait to be there with Christ and His glory!"

After reading the chapter on seeking salvation, a third person said, "I understand the Gospel now, whereas before I didn't."

May God use this work to glorify Himself!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 17, 2005)

Sounds Good!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 17, 2005)

Looks good, Matt!


----------



## tdowns (Mar 18, 2005)

*I\'ll be ordering this one*

This one looks good!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks all - let me know what you think!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 21, 2005)

Mine is on its way!


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 21, 2005)

Are parts of your books in dialogue format like the Seeker/Preacher episode (my favorite)?

have you thuoght of doing something like Gerstner has done in book form?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 22, 2005)

Part of it is a revised version of that article. It has been expanded by 15 pages throughout and has a new ending.

I have thought about doing other things in dialogue form. People seem to like it.


----------

